
AI and the future of humanity - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/+RickWayne/posts/1dSHV4drhvj
======
dredmorbius
The course of technology strikes me as useful, but this paragraph particularly
resonates:

 _True AI has the genuine potential to render the great mass of people not
just superfluous but an outright burden. There will be no reason, in a
politico-economic sense, for most of them to exist since neither their labor
nor their vote will empower the ruling class. There will no longer be anything
to stop the powers-that-be from reproducing and extending the "solutions" that
have repeatedly occurred throughout human history across many times and
circumstances: from Stalinist Russia to the pogroms of medieval Europe to the
Khmer Rouge to the Rwandan genocide and on and on._

